# New 5D MK2 Owner



## RonQ (Jan 7, 2012)

YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited 
Is there anything you guys can recommend I should do first, I know I have a huge learning curve with this camera so anything you guys can tell me I should and should not do would be very helpful. 
Thanks guys!! 
Ron


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 7, 2012)

Shoot... Shoot... Then shoot some more...


----------



## justsomedude (Jan 7, 2012)

Maui5150 said:


> Shoot... Shoot... Then shoot some more...



+1... +1... +100...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2012)

RonQ said:


> YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> Is there anything you guys can recommend I should do first, I know I have a huge learning curve with this camera so anything you guys can tell me I should and should not do would be very helpful.
> Thanks guys!!
> Ron



Boring as it is, I read the manual and aquaint my self with all the settings. There are good articles on the Canon website as well.

I would also take some careful shots of flat targets while the camera is mounted on a tripod. Good light is helpful. Make sure that the autofocus is accurate with the widest aperture on each lens. If focus is off, you will want to micro adjust. I just started using the FoCal autofocus micro adjust software, and find it better then doing it with a target. The autofocus system has a lot of variabiliity, so it keeps taking shots until there are enough to clearly determine the best AFMA setting. There is nothing more frustrating than a lens which is not accurately autofocusing. Fortunately, it is mostly a issue with wide aperture lenses, AF errors are hidden in the depth of field for lenses with smaller apertures and is not a issue.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Boring as it is, I read the manual and aquaint my self with all the settings. There are good articles on the Canon website as well.


+1... Actually, +100. I don't know when people stopped reading manuals, but it was a severe blow to human competency. When I bought my Mk II I read that thing front to back; yes, including the sections talking about full-auto this and that. And this was coming from the 5D Classic, so while much of it was familiar, there was still a lot to learn.



> If focus is off, you will want to micro adjust. I just started using the FoCal autofocus micro adjust software, and find it better then doing it with a target. The autofocus system has a lot of variabiliity, so it keeps taking shots until there are enough to clearly determine the best AFMA setting.


Good to know. I was looking at buying one of those focusing targets, but if the software seems like a better route I may have to re-evaluate my decision.


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 7, 2012)

Umm, enjoy it - and don't be afraid of it.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 7, 2012)

Ryusui said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Boring as it is, I read the manual and aquaint my self with all the settings. There are good articles on the Canon website as well.
> ...


+2, I think a lot of people's complaints about the AF on the 5D stem from lack of understanding the settings. Not that the 5D's AF couldn't use improvement, but some people talk about it like it doesnt even work. Did they have 1 autofocus point selected or all of them? If one, which one? One shot or Servo? 

There are so many different options for different situations, it seems almost certain that some people end up getting the wrong impression of it and immediately blame the camera. 

On a happier note, CONGRATULATIONS! You got a great camera and I'm sure you'll have a field day with it. I jumped from the T2i to the 5D, and yeah it was a little intimidating but you'll get the hang of it. Just go shoot and have a good time. 

And remember, ISO's in multiples of 160 are your friend when shooting video, less noise. Figured that was worth mentioning since the T2i is in 1/2 stop increments.


----------



## RonQ (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW!!!! HOLY YOU KNOW WHAT..........
I have to say, night and day from both my 30D and T2i 
I took a few shots around my home and here is the first shot taken, this is a RAW file processed in Lightroom. I shot it with the 24-70 lens. I'm impressed so far!! Took about 30 shots and I have not experienced any AF issues, the camera adjusted the lens correction automatically..... 
I need to put this camera to the test........ all I can keep saying is wow, wow, and wow!!!! My clients will be much happier now, more business means more money


----------



## elflord (Jan 7, 2012)

RonQ said:


> YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> Is there anything you guys can recommend I should do first, I know I have a huge learning curve with this camera so anything you guys can tell me I should and should not do would be very helpful.
> Thanks guys!!
> Ron



Based on your gear list -- all sharp glass -- I'd recommend the EG-S screen.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 7, 2012)

RonQ said:


> YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> Is there anything you guys can recommend I should do first, I know I have a huge learning curve with this camera so anything you guys can tell me I should and should not do would be very helpful.
> Thanks guys!!
> Ron



Ron, first off: Congratulations on your new body! As you know I'm in the same boat as you - picked mine up last week. I too am amazed at what this camera is capable of, but then again I've come from a 400D, so it's been a long time overdue! I've just come home from shooting a music gig, and being able to use iso3200 without worrying too much about noise is a true blessing.

Advice and suggestions? I second the points raised here about af micro adjustment, mine weren't too bad, but all ended up being adjusted by about -/+ 4... give or take. Also, as mentioned before: shoot, shoot, shoot. And then shoot some more! I'm hoping to get my dust 'chunk' issue sorted soon and then will be in 5DII heaven just as yourself! Again, congrats.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## crjiro (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats Ron! 
I hate reading manuals...but i did find some good info on YouTube.
I would go there first. I would try to stick with Primes but you have a nice 
24-70 and decent 50. Adjusting from the AF and system on the T2i to 5D takes getting used to but i don't
have a prob with it. Just takes a little time and practice. Even the heavier weight of the body.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 8, 2012)

Setup the 3 Custom Modes for things you shoot frequently, so that you can, for instance, go from shooting landscapes in AV mode at ISO 50 to action in TV at ISO 800 with just a quick turn of the dial.

If you shoot in a particular location frequently (your living room, for instance), configure a Custom White Balance for that lighting, that way it looks "right" in camera and so you don't have to constantly fix it later.


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

elflord said:


> RonQ said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> ...


Just saw this on the B&H site, does it sit inside the fiewfinder?


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Setup the 3 Custom Modes for things you shoot frequently, so that you can, for instance, go from shooting landscapes in AV mode at ISO 50 to action in TV at ISO 800 with just a quick turn of the dial.
> 
> If you shoot in a particular location frequently (your living room, for instance), configure a Custom White Balance for that lighting, that way it looks "right" in camera and so you don't have to constantly fix it later.


Thanks, that will be tomorrow's job!! 
So, I just took the camera outside and it's starting to get dark outside. I noticed that the camera "hunts" alot in low light, I'm assuming that's normal for this camera body? I took my T2i out at the same time and I found it locked on focus alot faster than the 5D2. Something to get used to I guess!!


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

crjiro said:


> Congrats Ron!
> I hate reading manuals...but i did find some good info on YouTube.
> I would go there first. I would try to stick with Primes but you have a nice
> 24-70 and decent 50. Adjusting from the AF and system on the T2i to 5D takes getting used to but i don't
> have a prob with it. Just takes a little time and practice. Even the heavier weight of the body.


Thanks! Starting to realize what other photographers were saying on this site regarding the poor AF function in low light now....


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> RonQ said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> ...


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> RonQ said:
> 
> 
> > YAY!!! Just picked up my new camera and I'm very excited
> ...


Thanks for the info, is it really worth the price?


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 8, 2012)

RonQ said:


> elflord said:
> 
> 
> > RonQ said:
> ...


Not the 5D, but same concept.
Interchangeable Focus Screens


----------



## elflord (Jan 8, 2012)

RonQ said:


> Just saw this on the B&H site, does it sit inside the fiewfinder?



No, you remove the lens cap to install it -- it sits just behind and above the lens. It comes with a little installation tool and instructions. Do read the instructions before installing it -- you don't want to just poke around in there haphazardly, but it's very easy if you follow the instructions.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2012)

RonQ said:


> crjiro said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Ron!
> ...



just stick with the center point only and only use f2.8 or faster lenses, and don't use AI servo...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> RonQ said:
> 
> 
> > crjiro said:
> ...



The centre point is OK with f/4 lens, although f/2.8 lens are better


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > RonQ said:
> ...


in decent light f4 is ok but i find the 24-105 really struggles in poor or very low light but the f2.8 lenses and fast primes can get focus lock ok.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



The AF needs good contrast to focus in low light - no good pointing it at a plain dark wall. The centre point is more sensitive at F4 and even more at F2.8 - the 5DII is the best of all at focussing in low light. Also see this posting by neuro

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1736.30


----------



## RonQ (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been playing around with the camera today and I would like to know if any of you can help or direct me to a tutorial or information with the following.

1) How to set-up Custom Functions?
2) Where is the copyright info on the camera?

The custom function feature is different than the previous two body's I own, so any assistance would be so much appreciated. Also, fon my T2i has a function to add my copyright info in the camera, I cant seem to locate it on the 5D.

Thanks Guys
Ron


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 8, 2012)

RonQ said:


> I've been playing around with the camera today and I would like to know if any of you can help or direct me to a tutorial or information with the following.
> 
> 1) How to set-up Custom Functions?
> 2) Where is the copyright info on the camera?
> ...



Hey Ron, glad to hear you are enjoying your camera. To set up a custom function, simply set the camera in any mode (manual, Av, Tv) and set everything to your liking. If you save settings in aperture priority, your custom function will also be aperture priority. Once everything is how you ilke it, go to the 7th tab on the menu (has a wrench on it) and select "Camera User Setting"; then select "Register Setting" and then select which dial you want it on (C1,C2,C3). 
Hope that helps!


----------



## Breach (Jan 8, 2012)

As for the copyright EXIF I think it can only be set using the EOS utility, not from the camera itself.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 8, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...


I my experience the 1D has significantly better AF in low light than the 5D2 when using the 24-105
however I find as long as i'm using fast glass on the 5D2 then the center AF point is fine and using the AF assist of the ST-E2 copy improves it even more.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 9, 2012)

RonQ said:


> CowGummy said:
> 
> 
> > RonQ said:
> ...



Thanks! Yeah, all sorted now - they swapped the body for me yesterday, awesome service from the retailer.
Did my 5Dii hunt for focus during the gig? To be honest, I didn't notice anything I couldn't live with... But then again, I've come from a 400D and was shooting with a 50mm prime at f/1.8 - f2.8 most of the time. Also, I was using centre focus point exclusively with the AF point expansion enabled in the custom menu. So not sure if my standards are simply lower than others due to not having shot on a 1-series body or 7D.

Cheers and hope yours is giving you as much joy as mine for me!


----------



## RonQ (Jan 9, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Ron, first off: Congratulations on your new body! As you know I'm in the same boat as you - picked mine up last week. I too am amazed at what this camera is capable of, but then again I've come from a 400D, so it's been a long time overdue! I've just come home from shooting a music gig, and being able to use iso3200 without worrying too much about noise is a true blessing.
> 
> Advice and suggestions? I second the points raised here about af micro adjustment, mine weren't too bad, but all ended up being adjusted by about -/+ 4... give or take. Also, as mentioned before: shoot, shoot, shoot. And then shoot some more! I'm hoping to get my dust 'chunk' issue sorted soon and then will be in 5DII heaven just as yourself! Again, congrats.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Thanks! Yeah, all sorted now - they swapped the body for me yesterday, awesome service from the retailer.
Did my 5Dii hunt for focus during the gig? To be honest, I didn't notice anything I couldn't live with... But then again, I've come from a 400D and was shooting with a 50mm prime at f/1.8 - f2.8 most of the time. Also, I was using centre focus point exclusively with the AF point expansion enabled in the custom menu. So not sure if my standards are simply lower than others due to not having shot on a 1-series body or 7D.

Cheers and hope yours is giving you as much joy as mine for me!
[/quote]
Awesome! That's the way it should be with an expensive body like that.....
When you say you enabled AF expansion in custom settings, how did set that up?


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey Ron,

The center AF point on the 5Dii has 6 invisible AF assist points which can be enabled in Custom Function III - option 7. According to the manual this only works when shooting in AI Servo mode, but then again, that's when you would really want it as it gives you those extra 6 invisible assist AF points that will help with tracking focus on moving subjects. 
To be honest, I'm not sure why Canon didn't default the 5Dii to have this enabled out of the box? I wonder if some of the AF issues people have complained about on the 5Dii might be fixed with this enabled?!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi! 

The poor AF function on the 5D mark II is enough reason for me to wait for the new 5D mark III. With the rumored 18mp and possible 1Dx sensor, I'm sure Canon will take care of the shocking AF system on the 5D mark II.

So I guess I'm waiting!


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

MichaelK said:


> Hi!
> 
> The poor AF function on the 5D mark II is enough reason for me to wait for the new 5D mark III. With the rumored 18mp and possible 1Dx sensor, I'm sure Canon will take care of the shocking AF system on the 5D mark II.
> 
> So I guess I'm waiting!



And so the 5DII AF myth continues ......

Yes I know the 7D AF is better - but shocking is rather over dramatising an AF that is accurate and still the (current) best in low light. It may have its limitations - but shocking - NO

I take a lot of pictures of animals which dont stay still for me or even pose with good backgrounds. So I just stick it on Servo, use the joystick for AF point control and away I go - relying of the blurred backgrond to improve things. Shooting wide open on a moving subject means the AF has to be good as the DOF is very shallow, also I have to get a high percentage of keepers as the animals dont respond well to 'just another one please' ;D ;D 

So here is a light hearted one that I took recently. I take pictures for a goat sanctuary that need pictures of goats for rehoming - so getting the aw factor is more important than the quality of the photo.


----------



## AdamJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Did anyone else spot the spelling mistake on the photo that Ron posted? ;D


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> And so the 5DII AF myth continues ......
> 
> Yes I know the 7D AF is better - but shocking is rather over dramatizing an AF that is accurate and still the (current) best in low light. It may have its limitations - but shocking - NO
> 
> I take a lot of pictures of animals which don't stay still for me or even pose with good backgrounds. So I just stick it on Servo, use the joystick for AF point control and away I go - relying of the blurred background to improve things. Shooting wide open on a moving subject means the AF has to be good as the DOF is very shallow, also I have to get a high percentage of keepers as the animals don't respond well to 'just another one please' ;D ;D



Aha! Well there's your issue, you're obviously just not large and scary and/or charming enough to make everything from animals, to children, to adults just freeze when you take a picture of them ;D

Seriously though, I, too, have seen tons of one-off posts going on about AF that don't reflect either actual usage or basic scientific comparison and am growing a bit tired of them. I've not had much chance to use my 5DmkII and I find myself looking for something wrong in the AF compared to the 60D and know that deep down it's just because I've read it over and over again. Until I shoot with one body on each shoulder and alternate, I don't think that I should be making an even anecdotal comparison . . .

In the end, it comes back to who's using it and how they're using it. It can be (over) simplified to 'better" AF just improves your "luck" when it comes to catching a shot. If you know what you're doing (briansquibb's explanation above is one example) then you've reduced the necessity 'luck' part of the equation.

Just my opinion (except the scary/charming part, that's all fact  ) -- worth no more than the price paid


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

dstppy said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > And so the 5DII AF myth continues ......
> ...



You are right, scary is not one of my features, although being large people are wary if I get angry ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rahkshi007 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, i just jump from nikon crop sensor d3000 to canon 5d markii when it just 2000 USD. when it equip with my 24-70mm L. the first few image i was like "wow". i also have the EF 50mm f1.4. any other suggestion lens ? as i was new to canon product. i mostly do landscape and some outdoor portrait..


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

For landscape the 17-40f/4 is very good when used at f/8 - f/11

Others include the 14mm, TSE-17, 8-14 (fish eye)


----------



## RonQ (Jan 11, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Did anyone else spot the spelling mistake on the photo that Ron posted? ;D


Ahhhh, damn watermark. I did that on the fly with lightroom processing from Raw to JPEG. Ha, Ha..... Thanks for the catch Adam  You know, I'll keep it up there for giggles


----------



## RonQ (Jan 11, 2012)

rahkshi007 said:


> hi, i just jump from nikon crop sensor d3000 to canon 5d markii when it just 2000 USD. when it equip with my 24-70mm L. the first few image i was like "wow". i also have the EF 50mm f1.4. any other suggestion lens ? as i was new to canon product. i mostly do landscape and some outdoor portrait..


Seems like you have money to spend  Look for a 70-200 f2.8 and try that. Great lens very sharp pics.


----------



## rahkshi007 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi, will u recommend the version IS or IS ii ?


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

Go for the IS II - much much better - really good on the 5DII.

Maybe a bit long for most landscapes? although good for urban images


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 11, 2012)

MichaelK said:


> And so the 5DII AF myth continues ......
> 
> Yes I know the 7D AF is better - but shocking is rather over dramatising an AF that is accurate and still the (current) best in low light. It may have its limitations - but shocking - NO
> 
> ...



Dude, That 135mm/f2 you used on this picture really is amazingly sharp! Wow.


----------



## treyconnally (Jan 11, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> Did anyone else spot the spelling mistake on the photo that Ron posted? ;D


Haha Indeed Indeed

Photogrpahy for the win!


----------



## JR (Jan 11, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Go for the IS II - much much better - really good on the 5DII.
> 
> Maybe a bit long for most landscapes? although good for urban images



+1 on the IS II. Great lens and great investment. It is still on rebate until Feb 4th so it is a good time to pick it up. I also like the combo of the 70-200 2.8L IS II together with the 135L.  This way when I need something a bit smaller and easier to carry I bring the 135L. If not the 70-200 is amazing!


----------



## dstppy (Jan 11, 2012)

rahkshi007 said:


> hi, i just jump from nikon crop sensor d3000 to canon 5d markii when it just 2000 USD. when it equip with my 24-70mm L. the first few image i was like "wow". i also have the EF 50mm f1.4. any other suggestion lens ? as i was new to canon product. i mostly do landscape and some outdoor portrait..



The 85mm 1.8 is amazing on this body, but not really that much of an outdoor portrait.

People rave about the 135mm 2.0L -- more of a 'portrait at a distance' lens.


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 11, 2012)

I find the 135 can be used nicely for other pictures than portraits due to the excellent IQ


----------



## RonQ (Jan 12, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Go for the IS II - much much better - really good on the 5DII.
> 
> Maybe a bit long for most landscapes? although good for urban images


Hey Brian, I agree that the IS and ISII are great, but I have the original non-IS 2.8 and it too is a great lens... Just saying that incase he dioes not want to spend the extra grand......


----------



## RonQ (Jan 12, 2012)

treyconnally said:


> AdamJ said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else spot the spelling mistake on the photo that Ron posted? ;D
> ...


HEY NOW!!!!


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 12, 2012)

RonQ said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Go for the IS II - much much better - really good on the 5DII.
> ...



The mk1 IS is the weakest of the f/2.8 range - I would not recommend buying it. A good alternative is the 70-300L if you are not into shooting in very low light. The IS on the 70-300L is excellent and I regularly shoot at 1/125 without a problem. I have found the 70-300L to be very sharp (close to the 70-200 II) but with better (to my eyes) colour and contrast. On ff it makes an excellent walkabout lens, being lightweight with portrait length at the short end and the extra reach at the long end.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 12, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot... Shoot... Then shoot some more...
> ...



the only way and turn off auto...


----------

